# Attention all Carryboy Canopy Buyers



## HiluxATO (Feb 28, 2010)

I recently had an extremely bad experience with Carryboy Canopies. I bought a brand new Carryboy canopy for my Hilux from a dealer that the Carryboy Canopies head office in Victoria directed me to. 
When I bought the canopy, I was told that the canopy had a “lifetime warranty on paint”, a “lifetime structural warranty on the fibreglass canopy shell”. I was also handed a warranty card from Carryboy Canopies that confirmed both of these statements and also said that “any component found by Carryboy Australia Pty. Ltd. Or its authorised agents to be defective, the said defective part(s) will be replaced without charge for parts of labour.” 
Recently, I started to notice that the paint had been coming off in large patches in many places and that the roof rails had started to bubble and peel in places (I have many photos if you guys are interested). When I contacted Carryboy Canopies Australia with my problem and the warranty claim, they rejected my warranty claim and refused to help me with my problem. 
I just wanted to write this post to let you guys know about the problems I have had with Carryboy Canopies and their service. I strongly believe that Carryboy Canopies are not worth the money and that nobody should purchase their canopies.


----------



## D40 (May 9, 2011)

I recently purchased a Nissan D40 Navara and was in search of a Canopy. i was surfing the web, and came across a few canopies but nothing comapred to the Carryboy Ones. i then found this post regarding the Carryboy warratny and out of interest i contacted Carryboy to find out about this issue. After speaking with them and taking a drive to there head office, to me i think that this person has definatley gone about this the wrong way. There is always 2 sides to a story and after seeing Carryboy's new Head office set up (mind you very very big production line and set up) i ended up pruchasing one of there Canopies with lift side windows. Im still to this day extremey happy with my purchase and there great sales and customer service skills given to me, which is why there are the number one in Australia and no one can compete. I definatly would recommend their canopy to anyone who is after a Canopy as theirs just makes the car look a million dollars. As for this post, i would say is completley not true after what ive seen and i dont think a big Company like Metricon would have purchased a substantial amount of Carryboy Products if they were bad like this guy is claming them to be. THere factory was full of Metricon Cars when i went there, very impressing! Further more, any body who is in search of a Canopy for there ute, i recommend Carryboy all the way. Top Job Guys!


----------



## SPArKy_Dave (Mar 27, 2014)

Thread mine here, but I have also experienced the same as the OP.
The Carryboy lifetime guarantee, isn't worth the paper it's written on.

I have a vehicle with a 1st generation Carryboy, originally fitted in 1999, and been on the vehicle ever since.
The canopy has so many issues now, it's not funny.
Peeling clearcoat, fibreglass cracks everywhere.
The side windows leak like sieves and several of the plastic latches have snapped and the interior light long ago disintergrated. (kept all the parts though)

Aside from Carryboys flat outright refusal to honour their lifetime warranty in any way shape or form, very few parts are available to purchase, even to conduct the repairs yourself.

In all honesty, their lifetime warranty, is probably a '5 year lifetime warranty' as that's about what you'll get from the canopies, before they start deteriorating.


----------

